

Show HN: Paul Graham's Essays ordered by Popularity  - nodesolomon
http://jsfiddle.net/WA2fX/embedded/result/

======
vvijay03
Very nice! What is the unit of the numbers? K hits?

~~~
nodesolomon
twitter shares

